# Furry publishing/Printers?



## ShiverZ (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey there ^_^

I'm looking to get a colour artbook printed about 36 pages in total and wondering if anyone knows any awesome furry printing services?

I live in Japan, and will need this to be printed within the next two months.

Any advice would be most appreciate, thankyou!


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 29, 2012)

Doesn't necessarily need to be a 'furry' printer, I think. As long as you have the money you can self-print--or you can go through something like LuLu or anything similar. Is that more what you're looking for?


----------



## ShiverZ (Jan 30, 2012)

Basically something similar, there are various printers out here, sadly my Japanese isn't that advanced just yet ^_^;
I'll give Lulu or Blurb a try I think, it's more about if the shipping isn't going to break the bank before I get started.


----------



## ShiverZ (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help ^_^


----------

